# Best Food Processor or Equipment for Catering/Meal Delivery



## jonfields (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm looking for the best food processor or multiple food processors (or any pieces of equipment) that can help me in the kitchen prepare meals in bulk (100-500 meals/day) a couple times a week to deliver to clients. Most of the meals are vegetables (i.e. salads) and I want the meals to last 7-10 days so I know sharp blades/cuts are important. I'll need to dice, chop, julienne...etc. all types of different vegetables like peppers, carrots, red cabbage, radish, apples, lettuce, basically anything you can think of.

*Do any of you have suggestions of equipment that may work? *I'm trying to manage costs by having food processor or any other pieces of equipment to do the most of the cutting for me but, I don't want to skimp on quality prep work, especially since good cutting has a big impact on shelf life. I've considered the Robot Coupe R2N and some others but wanted to see what you all thought and see if there are factors I should stay aware of.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

You want salads prepped ahead of time to last 7-10 days, I don't see it. You are not going to replace a human with a food processor.

Better re think your business philosophy.


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

Buba hits it out of the park agian.


----------



## jonfields (Jul 7, 2015)

Hmm thanks for your candid feedback! Maybe we would do 3-4 days (2x delivery per week). Would you think a food processor could create as nice cuts as a prep cook?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

jonfields said:


> Hmm thanks for your candid feedback! Maybe we would do 3-4 days (2x delivery per week). Would you think a food processor could create as nice cuts as a prep cook?


After reading your similar thread in the pro chef forum I have come to the conclusion that no matter what anyone says you are hell bent on using a machine.

So knock yourself out and buy one.

Everyone (both home and BOH) needs a processor of some sort IMO.

Just remember everything needs a prep of some sort (peel, remove less that optimal areas, cut to fit the machine feed tube...) and IMO once you have the hand tools and cutting board out you are just wasting time (and remember time is money) stopping to set up a machine (and then there is the clean up).

Have a great soup recipe handy for all of the veg pieces that turn out not so pretty.

mimi

Have you eaten the pre cut veg from the supermarkets?

They may look pretty but the mouthfeel is nasty IMO.

Dry.

The chemicals used to keep them looking fresh leave an aftertaste as well.

Just not good business to try and hold the majority of raw (salad) veg you are talking about.

Have you not heard that freshly prepared (quality) salads are the new sliced bread?

m.


----------

